# Muting Lampe



## SCM (27 September 2013)

Hallo,

habe eine Grundsätzliche Frage zu der Lampe die den deaktivierten Zustand der Sicherheitslichtschranke beim Muting Signalisiert!

Hab jetzt alles mögliche durchgelesen aber irgendwie finde ich keine klare Aussage.
Eventuell hat hier jemand einen Text bzw. ein schriftstück wo es genau beschrieben ist.

Abe rnun zu dem Anwendungsfall:

Es handelt sich um eine Transportmaschine die verschieden Große Güter Transportiert. (Höhe und Breite variieren)

Wenn das Muting aktiv ist leuchtet ja die sogenannte Muting Lampe. 
Sollte das Transportgut jetzt in diesem Zustand stoppen wäre ein Zutritt zur Maschine möglich ohne das der jeweilige Sicherheitsbereich ausgelöst wird weil 
die Muting funktion das Lichtgitter ja deaktiviert hat.

Jetztstellt sich mir die Frage ist es zulässig zu sagen das die Muting Lampe ja darauf hinweist das der Bereich aktuell nicht deaktiviert wird und so das Bedienpersonal
darauf aufmerksamk macht?
Es wäre so ausgeführt das neben dem Lichtgitter ein zusätlicher versperrbarer Sicherheitsschalter wäre welcher den Bereich dealtiviert.

Jetzt wäre mein Gedanke der wenn die Lampe leuchtet weiß das Bedienpersonal "Achtung" Bereich wird momentan bei zutritt nicht deaktiviert.
Wenn ein Zutritt dennoch nötig sein sollte muss der Bereichstopp Schalter betätigt werden und gegebenfalls auch abgesperrt werden.

Mechanisch kann aufgrund der sich ändernden Abmessungen der Güter schwer ein Zutrittschutz relisiert werden.

Ich finde jedoch in keinem der unzähligen Schriftstücke welche das Muting behandeln eine Klare Aussage zu meinem Fall.

Was sagen die Safety Spezialisten dazu?

Danke im voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Sinix (27 September 2013)

Deine Frage zielt ja auf die Muting Leuchte ab, komisch das du nix findest.


> pilz Muting Lampe
> 
> Muting ist die vorübergehende automatische Unterdrückung einer Sicherheitsfunktion während des normalen Betriebs einer Maschine. Erforderlich ist es meist beim Transport von Material in einen Gefahrenbereich hinein oder daraus heraus.
> 
> Zeigen Sie Überbrückungszustände von Schutzeinrichtungen optisch an. Warnen Sie dadurch Personen vor dem versehentlichen oder vorsätzlichen Zutritt von Gefahrenbereichen.




Zitat SCM:


> Sollte das Transportgut jetzt in diesem Zustand stoppen wäre ein Zutritt zur Maschine möglich ohne das der jeweilige Sicherheitsbereich ausgelöst wird weil die Muting funktion das Lichtgitter ja deaktiviert hat.



Allgemein wird ja beim Muting nicht nur die SILS deaktiviert, sondern auch die Abfolge des Transports über zusätzliche Muting-Lichtschranken überwacht (die allerdings in der Praxis gerne durch SPS-Signale ersetzt werden). Bleibt ein Transportgut stehen, so ergibt sich ein Fehler in der Abfolge und es gibt einen Mutingfehler gleichzusetzten mit dem Auslösen der SILS. 
Textlich findest du dazu zB auch 





> "Muting - Überbrückungsfunktion: Eine zeitlich begrenzte automatische Überbrückung der
> Schutzfunktion mit zusätzlicher Sensorik, um Personen und Gegenstände zu unterscheiden.
> (Text aus EN 61946-1 Berührungslos Wirkende Schutzeinrichtungen)



Eine gute Beschreibung findest du auch hier


Wenn trotz allem die Gefahr besteht das Personen verletzt werden, weil sie durch die Sicherheitslichtschranke in den Sicherheitsbereich eintreten können (weil das Transportgut von den Abmessungen das zulässt) ist die gesamte Konstruktion zu überdenken (zB kleine und große Güter über unterschiedliche Transportwege)

Gruß Mäuseklavier


----------



## SCM (27 September 2013)

Den Auszug von Pilz hab ich gefunden. Jedoch steht dort auch nicht fix ob die Lampe ausreichend ist um darauf hinzuweisen das die LS deaktiviert wurde.


Also beim Siemens Muting Baustein ist es ja so das die Sensoren innerhalb der Diskrepanzzeit schalten müssen. Wenn dies der Fall ist wird und das Gut fährt bis in die Lichtschranke und wird dort dann vom Bedienpersonal oder warum auch immer gestoppt beliebt das Muting ja trotzdem aufrecht.
Somit tritt hier egentlich kein Fehler in der Abfolge auf. Es gibt zwar die einstellung für die Maximale Mutingdauer weilche aber auch so Groß gewählt sein muss damit die längsten Güter durchkönnen. (~6m)

Verletzt ist relativ es ist dann halt ein Zutritt in einen völlig anderen Sichehreitsbereich möglich. Dort können Verletzungen durch Bewegungen der Maschine nicht ausgeschlossen werden.

Verschiedene Transportwege ist aus Kostengründen völlig ausgeschlossen der Auffwand wäre einfach viel zu Größ den dass würde bedeuten es braucht meherer Transportlinien mit den ganzen aufbauten. (Pressen, Folierungen, usw...)

Gruß


----------



## Safety (28 September 2013)

Sehe Dir die DIN EN ISO 62046 an die ist in vielen A, B und C Normen aufgeführt.
Da wird Muting erklärt.
Die Muting-Leuchte wird nicht zwingend gefordert, ich persönlich sehe keine mehr vor, da es nur zeigt jetzt kann man manipulieren.
Aber das ist Risikobeurteilungsabhängig.
Muting scheitert bei unterschiedlichen Verpackungs.- Produktmaßen.
Hier ist eventuell eine Schleuse besser.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 September 2013)

Ich erzeuge das Mutingsignal über Lichtschranken und der Laufmeldung der Bahn.   Bleibt die Bahn stehen löst die Lichtschranke aus.  Das verhindert natürlich nicht das jemand neben dem Transportgut auf dem Förderer mitfahren kann. Aber das geht bei vielen anderen Lösungen auch.  Ich habe eine Lösung gesehen bei der das Fördergut vermessen wird und dann beim Eintritt in den Sicherheitsbereich ein Sicherheitsscanner ein entsprechendes Fenster öffnet.  Das finde ich noch halbwegs praktikabel.  

Ich dachte eigentlich immer das die Mutingleuchte Vorschrift ist. Ich kenne Lichtgitter die einen Defekt melden wenn die Mutinglampe ausgefallen ist. 

Die Idee vom Mäuseklavier ist natürlich auch ganz toll. Für jedes Packstückmass eine eigene Förderstrecke. *ROFL*


----------



## Safety (28 September 2013)

Hallo LLS,
der aktuelle Entwurf der DIN EN ISO 62046 schreibt
Ist ein Leuchtmelder zur Anzeige des Wirkens der Überbrückungsfunktion vorgesehen, sollte die Möglichkeit,
dass ein vorhandener Leuchtmelder zum Versuch des Zugangs zum Gefahrenbereich führt, sorgfältig beurteilt
werden.

Bei wechselnden Größen ist das besonders gegeben und leider gibt es immer wieder sehr schwere Unfälle durch den doch recht einfachen Zugang.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 September 2013)

Du solltest unbedingt mal nach einer C-Norm schauen.
Das hier findet sich z.B. in der EN415-6:



> An der Einlauföffnung darf der Abstand zwischen der seitlichen trennenden Schutzeinrichtung und dem Produkt
> 200 mm nicht überschreiten, außer wenn die Masse des Produkts so groß, dass eine signifikante Gefährdung
> durch Quetschen und Scheren zwischen Produkt und den trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen besteht.
> In diesem Fall darf der Abstand zwischen den trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen und der Außenkante des Produkts
> 500 mm nicht unterschreiten





> hält die Packung während des Durchlaufs durch die berührungslos wirkende Schutzeinrichtung (BWS) an,
> muss die Überbrückungsfunktion ausgesetzt werden und das Steuersystem muss einen Sicherheitsstopp
> der Maschine auslösen.


----------



## Sinix (30 September 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die Idee vom Mäuseklavier ist natürlich auch ganz toll. Für jedes Packstückmass eine eigene Förderstrecke. *ROFL*



@Lipperlandstern
Bei unterschiedlichen Größen bietet sich besonders das Kreuzmuting (2 Sensor parallel Muting) an. Wenn der TE aber 
über so große Unterschiede im Transportgut schreibt frag ich mich das schon (scheinbar Pakete und Paletten auf einen Förderer).

Sicherheitsscanner mit Fenster hört sich interessant und kostspielig an. Wie wird das Vermessen realisiert, so dass keine Fehlmessungen stattfinden und der Scanner einen zu großen Bereich öffnet?

Ich kenne es auch so, dass die Leuchte Vorschrift ist und einen Rückführkreis besitzen muss, aber user Safety scheint es besser zu wissen.

MfG MK


----------



## SPS-freak1 (14 Februar 2014)

Hallo, ich hatte auch ein Problem mit der Geschichte das mein Abstand zwischen Palette und SLG mit Muting auf einer Seite zu groß war. Hier habe ich nun zusätzlich eine Einstrahlsicherheitslichtschranke vertikal montiert, diese wird per Lichtschranke und Profibus Signal überbrückt. Damit hab ich bei der schmalen Palette jetzt nur noch 100mm Lücke

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Safety (18 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
es handelt sich bei Muting um eine Sicherheitsfunktion. Muss also einen PLr erfüllen!


----------



## ChristianVogel (24 August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf diesen Beitrag per Suchmaschine gestoßen, weil ich Infos zum Thema Muting und der entsprechenden Muting-Leuchte war… Die Diskussion an sich in diesem Beitrag finde ich an sich ganz interessant, will aber mal ernsthaft nachfragen:

- Liebe Leute, ‚brückt‘ Ihr tatsächlich Sicherheitsrelevante Funktionen mit ‚normalen‘ SPSen?
- Ihr baut Euch doch nicht wirklich Muting-Folgen mit SPS-Ketten nach, oder?

Es hat sich ja in der sicherheitstechnischen Sensorik viel getan, es gibt ja spezielle „Paletizer“ und spezielle Fördertechnik-BWS wo Konturen und Formen eingelernt werden etc., aber sicherheitstechnische Schaltungen und Standardschaltungen sind doch schon immer 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe gewesen, oder?

Wenn ich die ursprüngliche Frage richtig verstanden habe, geht es ja darum, das ein Packstück sich in der Zugangsstrecke in den Gefahrenbereich verkeilt und das jemand hinein müsste um das Problem händisch zu lösen, also wäre die Leuchte ein „verlockendes Signal“ und als Aufforderung zur Manipulation zu verstehen, das sich jemand Zugang zum Gefahrenbereich vorbei am Packstück verschafft, oder?

-> Der Bereichs-NotHalt-Schalter ist doch generell nicht verkehrt, oder? Der müsste sowieso immer scharf sein und würde dem Werker Sicherheit bieten!
-> Muting ist ja ein „zeitlich begrenzter Zustand“, müsste das zugehörige Sicherheitsschaltelement nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit von sich aus auslösen um den Zustand zu melden? (z.B. wie das Sick UE410-MM3)

Selbst habe ich folgende Rückfragen zu den vorangegangenen Beiträgen:
-> Braucht eine Muting-Leuchte eine PL? In der Vergangenheit habe ich Standard-LED-Signalampeln verwendet, habe aber jetzt spezielle Muting-Leuchten entdeckt… (Werma 806.350.55)
-> Muss eine Muting-Leuchte unmittelbar am gemuteten BWS sein, oder an der zugehörigen Öffnung (Anfang vom Zugangstunnel etc.)
-> Eine Muting-Leuchte muss doch von einer sicherheits-gerichteten Schaltung gesteuert werden, nicht von einer ‚normalen‘ SPS! Die mir bekannten Bausteine haben einen extra Ausgang dafür und blinken mit 2Hz.


----------



## Blockmove (24 August 2014)

ChristianVogel schrieb:


> Selbst habe ich folgende Rückfragen zu den vorangegangenen Beiträgen:
> -> Braucht eine Muting-Leuchte eine PL? In der Vergangenheit habe ich Standard-LED-Signalampeln verwendet, habe aber jetzt spezielle Muting-Leuchten entdeckt… (Werma 806.350.55)
> -> Muss eine Muting-Leuchte unmittelbar am gemuteten BWS sein, oder an der zugehörigen Öffnung (Anfang vom Zugangstunnel etc.)
> -> Eine Muting-Leuchte muss doch von einer sicherheits-gerichteten Schaltung gesteuert werden, nicht von einer ‚normalen‘ SPS! Die mir bekannten Bausteine haben einen extra Ausgang dafür und blinken mit 2Hz.



Muting ist im Prinzip eine Murks-Lösung ... Aber es geht halt vielfach nicht anders.

Die Mutingleuchten sind Bestandteil dieser Funktion. Von daher machen spezielle Muting-Leuchten schon irgendwo Sinn.
Es gibt auch Muting-Bausteine bei denen der Stromfluss der Mutingleuchten überwacht wird.

Die Leuchten müssen sichtbar sein. Diese Forderung bestimmt letzlich den Standort.

Wir steuern sie auch über die Sicherheitssteuerung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (24 August 2014)

Hallo ,
hier meine Anmerkungen zu dem Thema:


AOPD (BWS) ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion und Muitng ist insgesamt auch eine Sicherheitsfunktion da beide das gleiche Risikoabdecken müssen auch beide den gleichen PLr erreichen. Beispiel siehe BGIA Report 2/2008 Beispiel 22.
Muting wird in folgender Normenreihe beschrieben, DIN EN 415, aber nicht besonders gut.
Die Norm DIN EN ISO 62046 geht sehr genau auf diese Thema ein und beschreibet auch die verschiedenen Muting-Systeme. Diese Norm ist nicht Harmonisiert also nicht im Amtsblatt zur MRL aufgeführt, wird aber in den Normativen Verweisen vieler harmonisierter Normen aufgeführt und ist also zum Erreichen der Konformitätsvermutung anzuwenden. Diese Zusammenhänge kann man in der MRL bzw. dem Guide machlesen. Die Sicherheitsfunktion Muting besteht immer aus einer funktionalen Sicherheit und einem Stückgut, einer gefüllten Palette oder ähnlichem und den daraus noch ergebenden weiteren Funktionen wie Freifahren, Pendelklappen  und eben wenn notwendig Anzeige. Alle auf dem Markt befindlichen Systeme sind immer nur mit entsprechender Prüfung einzusetzen. Besonders bei ständig wechselndem Stückgut und auch Lagenhöhen.
Zur Muting Leuchte habe ich weiter oben den Auszug aus der Norm gepostet, das größte Problem bei Mutng sind unvollständig gefüllt Palletten, daraus resultierendes Abfragen der Palette, verschiedene Breiten der Paletten und des Stückgut, falsche Anordnung insbesondere der Seitlichen feststehenden trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen, welche oft auch als bewegliches verriegelte trennenden Schutzeinrichtung (Pendelklappen)   und daraus wieder ein leichtes Überlisten der Muting Funktion. Wenn man zu diesen Problemen jetzt auch noch dem Benutzer anzeigt jetzt kann man leicht manipulieren dann ist es nicht Sinnvoll und das hat sich in den Normen niedergeschlagen.
Muting Leuchte mit PLr? Wo braucht man so was, z.B bei Laserbearbeitungsmaschine mit höheren Laserklasse da fordert die DIN EN 60825-1 Redundanz und Überwachung bei entsprechender Betriebsart. Oder bei Prozessbeobachtung zur Anzeige dieser da man auch vor z.B. unerwartetem Wiederanlauf gewarnt wird. Hierzu gibt es fertige Produkte die dann zweikanalig rückgelesen werden und eine entsprechende Reaktion zu lassen.


----------

